# ocmulgee wma



## cjharper (Dec 6, 2006)

I was thinking about going to the last open hunt at ocmulgee. But I dont know much about the place. Can anyone give me some input on the place.


----------



## Phil (Dec 6, 2006)

Last hunt for what?


----------



## Phil (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry, got it. Buck only. Seems that area 5 had the best and most bucks last hunt.


----------



## cjharper (Dec 7, 2006)

THANKS.


----------



## flat foot (Dec 27, 2006)

river is flooded right now


----------



## jettman96 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just wanted to kind of piggy back off this thread.  But, My buddy and I are interested in possibly hunting the Ocmulgee and Oaky woods WMA's I know deer season is over (since hunting leases and clubs are so Freaking EXPENSIVE).  Anyways, I'm curious about the following:  Can you leave a hunting stand?  
Can you leave the little scouting cameras?  
How often do you "run into" other hunters? 
Can you camp out in the WMA for a weekend hunt?

Thanks for answering my questions just looking to get back into hunting a little bit.

PS -- Saw a NICE eight point jump the dirt road at about 1pm


----------



## Ouachita (Dec 29, 2006)

Each of those wma's have primitive camping sites near the check station. As for the scouting cameras, I haven't seen any rules against using them, but there'll be a good chance of  hunter traffic in your area, so that's your call.  I've never had a problem with leaving a stand on the tree for the weekend during the hunt, (locked on) but I wouldn't leave it for the season for the same reason as the camera.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 29, 2006)

Oaky Woods has one last deer hunt that starts tomorrow and runs through Jan. 5.


----------



## Buckerama (Dec 30, 2006)

Danny Leigh said:


> Oaky Woods has one last deer hunt that starts tomorrow and runs through Jan. 5.



And im gonna be there the 2nd.-5th hoping to get me a buck.


----------



## FerrisBueller (Dec 31, 2006)

*Cameras*

They will steal your trail camera! They stole mine !


----------



## Southbow (Jan 2, 2007)

I lost a trail camera on a WMA this year too. Had it locked to the tree almost 1 mile from the closest parking area with a Python lock in a thick area. They surely wouldn't have had anything to cut a steel cable with them and had to have gone back to the truck or the store to get some heavy duty cutters. 

I knew I was taking a risk when I put it out.

chris


----------



## hh1271 (Jan 2, 2007)

yes sir,i think that it is a bad idea to leave treestands cameras and blinds.this year while i was deer hunting in redlands i saw a ground blind on a creek it was in the middle of the week and was very hot out, so iwalked up to the blind and i could smell somethin stinky,so i looked in the blind (it was one of those bass pro shop blinds like the one for $89.95) and somebody put all of the guts of a probably pretty big deer cause the gut pile looked like it weighed 40#s or more in this guys blind.another time i came out of the woods and these 2 boys pulled up to my truck and tried to sell me atrail camera they said they found in the woods.so i think it is a bad idea to leave stuff that you dont want messed with on public land or wma.


----------



## Buckerama (Jan 5, 2007)

I whent up to oaky woods for their last hunt and styed 4 daysand didint see anything. deer just wasint moving. their were about 150 people checked in and only 6 deer and 3 hogs were shot.


----------



## jettman96 (Jan 5, 2007)

That's not a very good a "kill ratio"


----------



## joe wiechec (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw  a big buck saturday afternoon laying off highway  in the field next to frito lay . Hit by a car looked like.


----------



## I4NI (Jan 9, 2007)

jettman96 said:


> Just wanted to kind of piggy back off this thread.  But, My buddy and I are interested in possibly hunting the Ocmulgee and Oaky woods WMA's I know deer season is over (since hunting leases and clubs are so Freaking EXPENSIVE).  Anyways, I'm curious about the following:  Can you leave a hunting stand?
> Can you leave the little scouting cameras?
> How often do you "run into" other hunters?
> Can you camp out in the WMA for a weekend hunt?
> ...




I had a friend walk into the woods at Oaky and walked up on a DNR Guy who happened to be standing beside a climber that was on a tree (not locked). He ask my buddy if it was his, my buddy said no and the warden told my buddy to get it out of the woods or he was going to throw it away.the warden took it off the tree and put it in my buddys truck and told him to leave and leaving stands on a tree would not be tolerated. I think this warden should loose his job. it was a crappy thing to do and the rules state that stands must be removed before noon the day AFTER the hunt.so unless your stuff is really hidden i wouldn't leave it in the woods. i will say i have left my stand in the woods for a week at a time in oaky woods and have never had anyone bother it. it was also not easy to find and chained to a tree but still, if someone wants something bad enough, a chain isn't gonna stop um.


----------



## I4NI (Jan 9, 2007)

Buckerama said:


> I whent up to oaky woods for their last hunt and styed 4 daysand didint see anything. deer just wasint moving. their were about 150 people checked in and only 6 deer and 3 hogs were shot.




I didn't see anything all week either. I hunted off the powerlines down on the property line. saw one doe and i was hunting some very promising areas.


----------



## CMG Hunter (Jan 9, 2007)

*oakywoods*

Was there in small game season.Killed two hogs,asked the dnr person (woman) if i could hang the hogs under the skinning rack.She told me definately no!!!I guess this was the wrong question of the day.
 I went back on the 2nd either sex hunt.She was their working with the biologist.One of the guys with us was having his deer weighed.While the deer was being hoisted up she told him to move his truck.He replied let me get my deer. She said i didn't ask you to get your deer down....
 To much ATTITUDE from this lady.We've been going down there for years.She must be over worked(yeah rite).


----------



## I4NI (Jan 10, 2007)

my dad has ran into her before and he had a few choice words to say that i'll leave off the forum, but i'm sure you can figure it out.


----------



## Buckerama (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah if you stay in the camp right in front of the station watch out for her dog lol. she lives there in her camper and she let the dog out to use to bethroom and i was cooking and turned around and it was about 3 feet from me about to bite me if i would have grabbed my ax 1 sec quicker it would have been a dead dog, and when i picked the ax up she came charging over to where i was and cussed me out? I kinda thought my self that I was in the rite? am I wrong? I mean its self defense.


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 19, 2007)

*Oaky Woods*

I usually hunt OA,have killed a lotta deer there.Didn`t get to hunt it this year.I`ve always had a good rapport with the DNR folks there(everywhere,actually),but never saw the female ranger.What happened to Raye Jones?He was a fine feller.


----------



## Buckerama (Feb 19, 2007)

I think raye trasfered to another county? Or maybe im talking about another Raye?


----------



## jklaus (Feb 19, 2007)

wonder if it was the same woman that worked Mayhaw WMA a few years back but Butch Potter told me she was working for him in webster co. She sure does have a way with people.


----------



## BBond (Feb 20, 2007)

Raye is still the Area Manager.
The lady Ranger is over Houston County.


----------



## jason8047 (Feb 22, 2007)

This lady ranger sounds like she may be related to my first wife.  I guess the state needs to do to her what I did to my ex...run her off!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 22, 2007)

jason8047 said:


> This lady ranger sounds like she may be related to my first wife.  I guess the state needs to do to her what I did to my ex...run her off!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 22, 2007)

i had a run in with a warden a couple years ago at big hammock. it kinda got ugly and i thought i was gonna wind up in the clink. the guy was just being a jerk and he knew it. and i let him know it too.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 23, 2007)

Buckerama said:


> yeah if you stay in the camp right in front of the station watch out for her dog lol. she lives there in her camper and she let the dog out to use to bethroom and i was cooking and turned around and it was about 3 feet from me about to bite me if i would have grabbed my ax 1 sec quicker it would have been a dead dog, and when i picked the ax up she came charging over to where i was and cussed me out? I kinda thought my self that I was in the rite? am I wrong? I mean its self defense.



She was out walking that dog and was very polite to me when I stopped by the station after the small game season first opened.  I thought I had to sign in at least once for the season and she explained all the procedures, sign-in only during the deer hunt weeks and so forth.  I reckon she felt sorry for me going by my looks.


----------

